

Google Open Sources Collaborative IDE  - spoon16
https://plus.google.com/109697072684132989725/posts/WwRaBNhJAch

======
jakubw
Direct URL: <http://code.google.com/p/collide/>

------
bane
Bigger news?

 _After nearly 7 years, Google decided to shut down its Atlanta engineering
efforts._

That's a relatively old shop to shut down. Anybody know how big it was?

~~~
donjaime_hn
I can't speak to the details of the decision. But what I can say is that aside
from canning our site, Google treated us pretty darn well. We were all offered
relocation options to other Google offices, which would come with cost of
living pay bumps, paid moving expenses, etc...

And they let us open source pieces of the thing we were working on. Pretty
sweet.

Some stayed with the company. But unfortunately, many of us could not make the
move to another eng site.

~~~
bane
Thanks for the reply. Externally, watching Google kill of products is hard,
but it's easy to forget that they might be killing off engineers with these
moves too. It's great to hear that they're trying to keep the talent and just
shed the real estate.

------
timkeller
_/me reads features..._

Awesome!

 _/me reads Java 7 requirement..._

Sadness.

~~~
rbanffy
You can always share emacs (or vim) under screen, tmux or that other thing
Ubuntu uses on a throwaway EC2 instance.

I've been doing pair programming sessions on a Google Hangout sharing screens
and I'm considering giving this setup another try.

~~~
clebio
Can you explain this in a little more detail, or have a blog post about it?
I've been thinking about doing something similar (`screen` for shared coding
environment, with some other thing -- skype, say-- for video chat). I'd be
very interested to know details about such a set up someone else has used, and
any caveats or issues (for instance, screen didn't seem to export the
environment faithfully, in my limited experience).

~~~
fzzzy
I have done remote pair programming with screen for a long time. Tmux might be
more modern, but I have never tried it.

Caveat with using screen: You must suid root the screen binary, which is not
very cool.

Put the following in .screenrc:

    
    
      multiuser on
      acladd <other username>
    

Then, start a screen, and the other user can join it using:

    
    
      screen -x <your username>/
    

The slash at the end is important.

I like to add some stuff to the screenrc setting up a status bar at the bottom
showing all the windows and which users are viewing which window, but I'd have
to dig out my old screenrc to remember how.

Skype for audio chat, or some other audio chat (even just a phone call which
is what we did a lot back in the day) is essential. Video is less important
and hogs a lot of bandwidth.

Good luck, I really hope collaborative remote programming becomes more
popular!

~~~
sdqali
I have used GNU Screen + Skype in the past as well and it worked out quite
well.

"I like to add some stuff to the screenrc setting up a status bar at the
bottom showing all the windows and which users are viewing which window, but
I'd have to dig out my old screenrc to remember how." Or you could use
Byobu(<https://launchpad.net/byobu>) which is an enhancement of GNU Screen and
comes with a lot of good features.

------
maratd
Any demo sites, videos, or screen shots?

~~~
petercooper
I've just recorded a short 3 minute screencast showing an install and demo of
Collide: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Gq12bLbm54> \- to just see what it
looks like in action, jump to 1:45.

(Please note, I have no special connection to the project.. just saw it here
this evening, installed it, and poked around slightly ;-))

~~~
gary4gar
Hey, screencast looks good.

what tool do you use for recording screencasts & for onscreen text?

~~~
petercooper
The full screen text is done with Grandview:
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/grandview/id432436025?mt=12> .. lets me do
full screen text "on the go" rather than have to create it all later.

The recording and (minor) editing is done with Screenflow. I do uploading to
YouTube direct from that app too. Mic is a Rode Podcaster.

~~~
gary4gar
thanks for detailed reply :)

------
Maro
How does it compare to Cloud9 IDE or Beanstalk in terms of the collaboration
functionality?

<http://c9.io>

<http://beanstalkapp.com>

------
musashibaka
I was really excited to look at the new collaborative IDE, unfortunately the
requested link returned a 404 error. Bummer...

~~~
jacobwg
The link was pasted twice - the correct link is
[https://plus.google.com/109697072684132989725/posts/WwRaBNhJ...](https://plus.google.com/109697072684132989725/posts/WwRaBNhJAch)

~~~
spoon16
Sorry about that, I can't edit it, hopefully an admin can fix it.

------
zbowling
It uses Google Wave. Well I guess it's not totally dead.

~~~
mark_l_watson
Apache Wave is alive and well. BTW, I think we can stop calling it Google Wave
:-)

I run Apache Wave on my laptop just to kick the tires and I had it on a server
for a while so I could ask a few people to try it with me. It is an instant
install and run from either the svn or mirrored git repo, if you use the
default file store. Configuring it with MongoDB as a data store takes some
more effort.

~~~
huherto
How good is the UI? Is it the same it had when it was Google wave? Thanks

~~~
mark_l_watson
It is very similar, but slightly simplified. Written using GWT. The UI really
looks great.

------
majke
Oh, they use vert.x, cool!

~~~
donjaime_hn
Yup! Vert.x is pretty cool :).

------
Daviey
Temporary example, showing OpenStack Nova tree. <http://collide.daviey.com/>

------
bpyne
I'm pretty excited about the new wave of IDE's in the browser: Cloud9, Eclipse
Orion, and Collide. Just having them available, with my last setup, from any
computer with an internet connection and a browser makes my life easier.
Collide looks like it's using one of the internet's big plusses:
collaboration. Kudos and keep going. EDIT: grammar

------
swah
Does this have the same mechanisms for dealing with multiple concurrent edits
that Google Wave? ([http://www.waveprotocol.org/whitepapers/operational-
transfor...](http://www.waveprotocol.org/whitepapers/operational-transform))

OT: SLOCCount reported 61k lines of Java and 1k XML. That's quite a lot of
code IMO.

------
kellegous
Jaime Yap (donjaime_hn) wrote a Google+ post explaining more about the
project:
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/107037260910017774154/posts/f2Rv...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/107037260910017774154/posts/f2RvyNbk8uM)

------
wangweij
At least it should allow one person selecting a block of text and make it also
highlighted in the other one's window?

~~~
donjaime_hn
Collaborative cursors and selection highlighting broke during the open
sourcing. What we released contains a ton of brand new code since we
essentially had to build from scratch a one-off local server to drive the
parts of the client that it made sense to release.

Code churned a bit :).

I have it on my list to get that working again soon!

------
jderick
Seems cool, but isn't sharing a VNC with a real editor like emacs/vi better?

------
ThePinion
How is this IDE vs the other (few?) IDEs that can be used "in the cloud?"

~~~
gazarenkov
As it stated by Jaime Yap, one of the Collide creator here
[https://plus.google.com/107037260910017774154/posts/f2RvyNbk...](https://plus.google.com/107037260910017774154/posts/f2RvyNbk8uM)

"The Collide .. is a technology/library release, with a basic reference
implementation provided out of the box. It is not a hosted service, or any
kind of product competing with existing web IDEs like Exo or Cloud9. ... These
existing web-IDE services could leverage technology in the Collide stack."

So we will definitely try to integrate Collide's collaborative coding
abilities into eXo's <http://cloud-ide.com> ASAP Hopefully it should not be as
complex as cloud-ide uses pretty the same stack of things (GWT, CodeMirror
etc), so stay tuned :)

------
heathkit
Doesn't Google only open source projects when they don't want to spend any
more time working on them?

~~~
krasin
No. A recent example is <http://code.google.com/p/vitess>

The largest example is Chromium.

~~~
osxwm
I suspect the largest example is Android.

